# Polar Bear Attack



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I got this in an email.

Polar Bear Attack In Churchill, Manitoba

These are pictures of an actual polar bear attack in Churchill.
They were taken while people watched and could do nothing to stop the attack!

Reports from the local newspaper say that the victim will make a full recovery.
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-[attachment=0:182ii2cd]bearattack.jpg[/attachment:182ii2cd]


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a "Oh for cute" moment. 

I think they should celebrate this moment every year and make it an anual annerversary by letting the bear and him cuddle up to each other. Be sure to have the camera's rolling not to miss a single "cute" moment.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah, that's right. My daughter saw this and said "how cute, I want one", I asked her, "what are you going to do with it when it's 11 feet tall and just as playful"? She said, "eat it" :lol:


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Finnegan posted that in the Other Animals Forum. Still its funny.  :mrgreen:


----------

